# New addition



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

Went to Deer Creek Phesant Forever youth hunt this weekend 
great event for the kids and Remington decided to follow us home 
7 weeks old hopefully he'll decide to mate up with my 3 yr old GSP
geowol


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

Thats Awsome. Best of luck with the pup. Looks like a beauty.....
I really miss having a pup......



Hawk


----------



## rackman323 (Jul 13, 2007)

Ah yes the pups are fun but nothing makes you prouder than that first rabbit circle or pheasant point. And then its on...


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

He's growin like a weed
Almost forgot how feisty these young pups can be
geowol


----------

